# Es Posible Hacer Un seguidor de Linea Negra Con una Camara



## Andresito (Dic 3, 2007)

Solo quiero saber si alguien ha intentado realizar algun proyecto como el de realizar un carro seguidor de linea negra por medio de una camara web, si es posible me podrian ayudar diciendome por donde me encarrilo más o menos


----------



## Paloky (Dic 4, 2007)

Mirate el programa "roborealm"    en la web  http://www.roborealm.com/

Es un programa de procesado de visión artificial con el que puedes hacer esto que quieres de seguir una línea. (Hay un ejemplo echo de seguidor de línea).

El programa roborealm, funciona a traves de un PC, con lo que tienes que utilizar una cam wireless, y luego, el PC, hace los algoritmos de visión y devolver las ordenes de control via RS232 al Robot.

Saludos.


----------



## Andresito (Dic 4, 2007)

Gracias


----------

